# Den Inhalt zweier Strings (Zahlen) addieren



## Neolix (15. Mrz 2004)

Hallo.

Ich habe ein Problem mit der Addition der Werte zweier Strings.
Die Werte sind zum Beispiel:

```
String1 = "1000"
String2 = "150"
```
Meine ersten Versuche beliefen sich auf endlose Error-Messages.
Zuletzt hab ichs so versucht:

```
double lDummy;
lDummy = Double.valueOf(String1) + Double.valueOf(String2)
```

Aber da kommt die Meldung:

```
incompatible types: found java.lang.Double but expected double
```

Kann mir da einer helfen?

Danke schonmal.
Neolix


----------



## Gimkin (15. Mrz 2004)

Ich bin mir ja nicht ganz sicher , sorry, aber ich glaube, dass du statt double lieber int nehmen solltest, oder du solltest die Zahlen (Also die Zahlen im String) wie richtige doubles (1500.0 zum Beispiel...)


----------



## cello (15. Mrz 2004)

Moin,

double lDummy; 

ist vom Typ double.

Double.valueOf(String1) liefert ein Double-Objekt. Das ist nicht das gleiche! Double ist eine Wrapper-Klasse, die nützliche Funktionen bereitstellt. Um von dieser Klasse den double-Wert zu kriegen musst du doubleValue() aufrufen.

Gruß, Marcel


----------



## songbird (15. Mrz 2004)

du kannst es auch mal mit


```
lDummy = Double.parseDouble(String1) + Double.parseDouble(String2)
```

versuchen!

das liefert laut API nämlich eine Variable vom elementare Datentyp double zurück und kein Objekt vom Typ java.lang.Double!

Dann müsste es gehen.

Wenn du mit einem String rechnen willst, benutze am besten immer Double.parDouble, bzw Integer.parseInt. Das klappt eigentlich immer.

Gruß,
songbird


----------



## Neolix (15. Mrz 2004)

Cool, danke  :roll: 

Neolix


----------



## Grizzly (16. Mrz 2004)

Eine zweite Möglichkeit wäre:

```
double lDummy;
lDummy = Double.valueOf(String1).doubleValue() + Double.valueOf(String2).doubleValue();
```
Aber die von songbird ist - denk' ich - ist besser, da es etwas weniger Code ist  .


----------

